# Water Dragon holding breath underwater



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I just came back into the room to find my dragon sitting completely under the water with his mouth closed. I waited there for about a minute and he wasn't moving so I picked him up and put him on a branch. I'm not worried about him drowning or anything, there are plenty of places where he can pull himself back out of the water, but was just wondering if anyone knows how long they can hold their breath like this for?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

My basilisks and my old timor monitor has almost hit 10minutes so quite a while i reckon :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizard Loft said:


> My basilisks and my old timor monitor has almost hit 10minutes so quite a while i reckon :2thumb:


 
Good to know. I just hope he is smart enough to come back to the surface when he does run out of air : victory:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

Its not just water dragons that do this either my iggy holds his head under the water when bathing and has done for 15 mins at a time, i did worry the 1st time i saw him an did exactly wot u did and got him out of there!! aparently they do it when they get scared in the wild or see a predator they dive into the water to cover themselves, I dont know if this is the case for WD tho!!


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

My sisters water dragon did it once,and it was when we was sleeping so when she got up and saw her in there she was worried and grabbed her out,she was soo cold because the lights haddnt been put on,but she's was fine.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

they can do it for upto (and beyond?) 30 minutes when they want to!

ive seen mine submerge for 10 minutes or more when they get scared sometimes, usually when they see the dog run past on the rare occasion the reptile room door is left open.

its nothing to be concerned about, its a perfectly natural occurence and in the wild they do it all the time.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. As I stated I wasn't worried about him drowning himself I just wanted to know the maximum he could hold it under there. I have delt with water dragons before but they all seemed to just jump into the water and then back out again without submerging their heads, hence the question.

I just saw him dive bomb off the highest branch into his water... good thing it's deep!


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jim2109 said:


> they can do it for upto (and beyond?) 30 minutes when they want to!
> 
> ive seen mine submerge for 10 minutes or more when they get scared sometimes, usually when they see the dog run past on the rare occasion the reptile room door is left open.
> 
> its nothing to be concerned about, its a perfectly natural occurence and in the wild they do it all the time.


ive read it can be up to 90 mintues! 

mine sleeps underwater in his pool,

fiorst time i saw him like this i also panicked and pulled him out of the water, only to get the 'why you disturbing my sleep look' lol


----------

